# Las Vegas @ Night



## Retired & Loving It! (Jan 21, 2022)

Join us as we walk down the Vegas strip at night!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## Don M. (Jan 21, 2022)

Las Vegas, at night, is a very spectacular sight.  However, if the Western drought conditions don't change soon, and Lake Mead drops another few feet, the casinos might have to install huge generators to keep their lights on.


----------



## Retired & Loving It! (Jan 21, 2022)

Don M. said:


> Las Vegas, at night, is a very spectacular sight.  However, if the Western drought conditions don't change soon, and Lake Mead drops another few feet, the casinos might have to install huge generators to keep their lights on.


True! It’s hard to believe they built this city right in the middle of the desert! Somebody wasn’t thinking


----------



## win231 (Jan 21, 2022)

Retired & Loving It! said:


> True! It’s hard to believe they built this city right in the middle of the desert! Somebody wasn’t thinking


https://allthatsinteresting.com/bugsy-siegel


----------



## Jeni (Jan 21, 2022)

was there a couple years ago while the night time is a sight to see.....
It is/ was extremely depressing in the daylight.. homeless or drunks everywhere outside of strip behind the hotel sad little apartment complexes looking long neglected ... graffiti and such ... no  wonder people stay inside the casinos and never know what time of day cause sunlight shows a sad sight all around the strip.


----------



## Knight (Jan 21, 2022)

Don M. said:


> Las Vegas, at night, is a very spectacular sight.  However, if the Western drought conditions don't change soon, and Lake Mead drops another few feet, the casinos might have to install huge generators to keep their lights on.


Used to be nice the automatic flush commodes & urinals but with the water level dropping that nicety is not helping. Covid not helping the casinos or maybe better said the fun experience people coming to Vegas used to have. My experience with slot machines used to be able to hit 4 aces or 4 of a kind 2's 3's & 4's  regularly for a nice payout. Now 3 of a kind is getting to be rare. Tight as a description of the slot machines doesn't do justice to how poor the chance of winning anything is. 

Today on the local news last week there were 4000 new cases of the virus & hospitals are at 98% capacity.  Masks are required but drinkers & smokers keep their masks down.  Social distancing seating not there anymore. Needless to say our going out has come to a screeching halt, meanwhile our bank account is loving the change in no withdrawals.


----------



## Retired & Loving It! (Jan 22, 2022)

Jeni said:


> was there a couple years ago while the night time is a sight to see.....
> It is/ was extremely depressing in the daylight.. homeless or drunks everywhere outside of strip behind the hotel sad little apartment complexes looking long neglected ... graffiti and such ... no  wonder people stay inside the casinos and never know what time of day cause sunlight shows a sad sight all around the strip.


We saw the same. Lots of panhandlers & homeless. So sad


----------



## Retired & Loving It! (Jan 22, 2022)

Knight said:


> Used to be nice the automatic flush commodes & urinals but with the water level dropping that nicety is not helping. Covid not helping the casinos or maybe better said the fun experience people coming to Vegas used to have. My experience with slot machines used to be able to hit 4 aces or 4 of a kind 2's 3's & 4's  regularly for a nice payout. Now 3 of a kind is getting to be rare. Tight as a description of the slot machines doesn't do justice to how poor the chance of winning anything is.
> 
> Today on the local news last week there were 4000 new cases of the virus & hospitals are at 98% capacity.  Masks are required but drinkers & smokers keep their masks down.  Social distancing seating not there anymore. Needless to say our going out has come to a screeching halt, meanwhile our bank account is loving the change in no withdrawals.


We aren’t gamblers so didn’t experience any difference there. We mostly go to Vegas for the shows & sights. It has definitely changed over the years that’s for sure.


----------

